# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Yunanistan'a Avrupa Marshall Planı

## bozok

*Yunanistanğa Avrupa Marshall Planı*



Yunanistanğa 2. kurtarma paketi için toplanan Euro Bölgesi liderleri Atinağnın borçlarını öteleyerek kredi faizini düşürecek. Zirve öncesinde derin görüş yrılıklarının sürmesi üzerine önceki gün Berlinğde biraraya gelen Almanya Başbakanı Merkel ve Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkozy, zirvede ortak tutum belirleme konusunda uzlaşmıştı. Liderlerin onayına sunulan taslak kararlarda, 440 milyar euroluk Avrupa Finansal İstikrar Mekanizmasığnın (EFSF) Yunanistanğa 15 yıl vadeye kadar yüzde 3,5 faizle borç verebileceği belirtildi. Taslak kararlarda, Birlik içinde gelir dağılımı farklılıklarını azaltmakta kullanılan yapısal fonların ğAvrupa Marshall Planığ çerçevesinde Yunanistanğın ekonomik büyüme potansiyelini ve rekabet gücünü artıracak şekilde seferber edileceği kaydedildi. Belgede Yunanistanğın kurtarılmasında özel sektöre de sorumluluk yükleneceği belirtilerek, 2. kurtarma paketinin büyüklüğünün 100 milyar euro civarında olacağı belirtiliyor.


21/07/2011 - 19:40:58 / *YENİüAğ*

----------

